# sign of the times



## Donald (Feb 5, 2011)

Sign over a Gynecologist's Office: 
"Dr. Jones, at your cervix." 
************************** 
In a Podiatrist's office: 
"Time wounds all heels." 
************************** 
On a Septic Tank Truck: 
Yesterday's Meals on Wheels 
************************** 
On a Plumber's truck: 
"We repair what your husband fixed." 
************************** 
On another Plumber's truck:  
"Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber." 
************************** 
On a Church's Bill board: 
"7 days without God makes one weak." 
************************** 
At a Tyre Store 
"Invite us to your next blowout." 
************************** 
On an Electrician's truck: 
"Let us remove your shorts." 
************************** 
In a Non-smoking Area: 
"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and take appropriate action." 
************************** 
On a Maternity Room door: 
"Push.. Push. Push." 
************************** 
At an Optometrist's Office: 
"If you don't see what you're looking for, you've come to the right place." 
************************** 
On a Taxidermist's window: 
"We really know our stuff." 
************************** 
On a Fence: 
"Salesmen welcome! Dog food is expensive!" 
************************** 
At a Car Dealership: 
"The best way to get back on your feet - miss a car payment." 
************************** 
Outside a Car Exhaust Store: 
"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming."
 ************************** 
In a Vet's waiting room: 
"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!" 
************************** 
In a Restaurant window: 
"Don't stand there and be hungry; come on in and get fed up." 
************************** 
In the front yard of a Funeral Home: 
"Drive carefully.. We'll wait." 
************************** 
And don't forget the sign at a 
RADIATOR SHOP: 
"Best place in town to take a leak." 
**********************


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

I liked those!


----------



## Donald (Feb 6, 2011)

glad you like andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Donald said:


> glad you like andy



like andy? Can't stand the chap!


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> like andy? Can't stand the chap!



Same here bloody nuisance.


----------



## Donald (Feb 6, 2011)

what are you two like


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Donald said:


> what are you two like



well im intelligent, sexy and witty, not sure about him


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> well im intelligent, sexy and witty, not sure about him



I'm reticent, waxy and twitty.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 6, 2011)

My dentist's surgery is at number 7 in his street. The sign on his surgery:

007 - Licenced to Fill

PS No, his name's not Bond, James Bond...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donald said:


> Sign over a Gynecologist's Office:
> "Dr. Jones, at your cervix."
> **************************
> In a Podiatrist's office:
> ...



Great  I love the vet's waiting room and the Gynecologist Office - it reminds me of a joke........................
How does a Gynecologist paint his hallway?
Through the letterbox     Sheena


----------



## AnnW (Feb 6, 2011)

Seen in a Chinese restaurant 'Toilets upstairs, upstairs closed' 
This is the place where they nearly called the restaurant 'Hung Tool' - we enlightened them to what that meant in English


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Seen in a Chinese restaurant 'Toilets upstairs, upstairs closed'
> This is the place where they nearly called the restaurant 'Hung Tool' - we enlightened them to what that meant in English



My old dad told me years ago that when he was going to the pictures ( cinema) he thought it was a chinese film, because it had Mon tue wen on the board  Sheena


----------



## AnnW (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw a sign on a cafe ... Closed for lunch

Also one which said opening times Mon - Friday 9-5
                                   Saturday and Sunday 9-5


----------



## Alan S (Feb 8, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Seen in a Chinese restaurant 'Toilets upstairs, upstairs closed'
> This is the place where they nearly called the restaurant 'Hung Tool' - we enlightened them to what that meant in English



Still one of my favourite web-sites: www.engrish.com

Would you buy shoes here:







(pic taken in New Delhi) or eat here:





(pic taken in Budapest)


----------

